# Boots/ Cobblers Aberdeenshire



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 January 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a half decent cobbler to fix my riding boots I don't think it is a particularly difficult job but the places in the city centre don't seem keen I don't mind driving if somewhere is recommended I would just like dry feet and presentable boots


----------



## spookypony (25 January 2014)

What's wrong with them? I tried asking the city people for help with a zipper on some tall boots, and they weren't keen either...


----------



## Lilly79 (27 January 2014)

Can't help sorry. 
I have the same problem, my boots need new zippers and I can't find anyone who can do it... :-(


----------



## Britestar (28 January 2014)

There used to be a place in Rosemount Viaduct that did mine years ago, but I don't know if they are still there.


----------



## Mithras (28 January 2014)

Had to go to Perth with mine to get the zippers done and send them to Kent to get re-soled.


----------



## spookypony (1 February 2014)

I _just_ got told that there's a place on the Potterton/Tarves Road. I will try to find out more, as the zip on my right boot finally gave way today for good...


----------



## brucea (1 February 2014)

No the place in Rosemont seems to be gone. There was a place down Holburn Street, but not sure that is there either.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (7 March 2014)

Thanks guys, sorry for the late reply, I ended up buying some cheap wellies (which my computer really wants to autocorrect) to see me through as I now have two pairs of damage boots (I think it may be me  boot-destroyer). The boot has come away from the sole so they probably need re-soling or I'll just have to glue them and waterproof them some how. The other pair now have holes where the big toe joint flexes .


----------



## BexMc (7 March 2014)

I've tried places in Aberdeen and they ruined my boots, they fell apart after wearing once after they 'fixed' them and it cost a fortune! We now go to a cobblers in Montrose, bit of a drive but it's so much cheaper and he fixed my wrecked boots and made them look like new! Stitching came undone on one heel months after and brought them to him again and he fixed for free.


----------



## spookypony (8 March 2014)

I dropped off my boots last week at a place near Udny Station: Grampian Saddlery. ClobellsandBaubles, I suspect they might be able to help you too, although I'm told they're hugely busy and it can take some time!


----------



## khalswitz (10 March 2014)

I've had my riding boots done by the old guy in the Trinity Centre for years - Oliver &Timpson is it? He sorted the zipper on my Mountain Horse boots, has redone soles for me... never had a problem.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (19 March 2014)

spookypony said:



			I dropped off my boots last week at a place near Udny Station: Grampian Saddlery. ClobellsandBaubles, I suspect they might be able to help you too, although I'm told they're hugely busy and it can take some time! 

Click to expand...

Oh I know where that is I will have to investigate thanks


----------



## spookypony (30 March 2014)

Just got my boots back; zipper is replaced and boot can be closed again! Yay!


----------

